# Pre Agility Training Question



## K9Companion (Feb 18, 2010)

Obviously the dog will not know the different obstacles untill you start but what should the dog know before going to start ie; heel sit stay ? Or do some just jump right into it. I also notice during several parts of agility I saw the dogs were given commands to sit etc? Could they lay down or are they supposed to just sit? Anyways thanks


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

How old is your dog?

You want to have some basic obedience commands and control with your dog. You want to have some socialization with your dog so that they are comfortable around other people and dogs. You want to do some surface work (and you probably will in early beginning agility) having yor dog a little comfortable with being on different types and surfaces, including surfaces that move a bit. You want to work with your dog, encouraging him that it is fun and right to investigate and explore new things and behaviors. 

If you're on this website, you definitely want to track down and watch MaggieRoseLee's videos of her work with Glory B!

*Glory v Wildhaus - Updated agility videos*

The above thread has links to MRL's youtube videos (and there are a few!)

You want to have fun!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

One of the main things (as mentioned) is general socialization with your dog. That's fun and easy!

While doing that, some general commands like a wait/sit/down also are good. But it's not like obedience and doesn't have to be a PERFECT 'sit' or perfect 'down', so that's good for me!

Other thing that would be good to work on is tugging! Getting that tug toy out and really using it to relax, play and reward your dog. This is a good thing to have in your training bag of tricks no matter what venue you do end up training in. 

Thanks Kayla's Dad for posting all my stuff, Glory is the first pup I've ever started so early in agility but I'm lucky there are classes for puppies in my area. Kind of uncommon. And if you watch those early videos you'll see it's not really that much 'agility' as tons of foundation skill. Even the staying with me and not running off to say 'hey' to all the other dogs/handlers is something they have to learn!

You do NOT need heeling at all for agility. The dogs work on right and left side and are rarely if ever right beside us. Cause it's about being accurate and fast, there's no human that goes as fast as a dog to keep up ! 

Hey even Olympic winners run in agility! (Hm, does his dog flyoff the teeter???)





 
And we compete side by side at trials! 

If you start clicking and looking at the stickys here in the agility section of the board (and I did make a bunch of them  ) you can see how well everyone has done posting information and photos about agility. If you find a class or club in your area that is good, really I feel ANYONE can get to the higher levels in agility.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hi there, 

Stark is 10.5 months old and we are just finishing our first agility class. 

I waited until we finished three rounds of obedience to enroll and I personally find that waiting was a good thing because I was able to learn how to get my dog to focus on me and how to get them engaged.

Stark LOVES agility. We are just now learning how to jump at the end of our course, we are also working on rear end awareness, where the dog starts to realize that, 'hey, I have a bumm and back feet'.

The first few weeks was devoted to getting the dogs use to the equipment, noise, smells, feel, etc. of the equipment.

We also worked A LOT on marking correct behaviours and ignoring the ones we didn't want. This was the HARDEST part of the class because most of us are so use to giving out commands and correcting "ah ah" the undesired ones. We had to let the dog 'figure it out on their own' then mark and treat. Harder than it sounds.

I really used MRL's videos as inspiration and to be honest, her videos and the way she talks about agility is one of the reasons I joined a class.

Agility is a great sport to get into as it is fun for both handler and dog.

We start out second set of classes in a few weeks time and I am thrilled and I know Stark will be too.

Definitely check out MRL's videos.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Stark LOVES agility. We are just now learning how to jump at the end of our course, we are also working on rear end awareness, where the dog starts to realize that, 'hey, I have a bumm and back feet'.
> 
> The first few weeks was devoted to getting the dogs use to the equipment, noise, smells, feel, etc. of the equipment.
> 
> We also worked A LOT on marking correct behaviours and ignoring the ones we didn't want. This was the HARDEST part of the class because most of us are so use to giving out commands and correcting "ah ah" the undesired ones. We had to let the dog 'figure it out on their own' then mark and treat. Harder than it sounds.


You sound like you found a WONDERFUL class! HEY, you taking photos and video and I've missed it! I love watching how much improvement these smart dogs (and we handlers) go thru so fast!



> I really used MRL's videos as inspiration and to be honest, her videos and the way she talks about agility is one of the reasons I joined a class.


I'm not called the Agility Rocks Moderator for nothin'!!!!!! Love that you are having fun with your dog cause THAT's what agility is all about!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

MRL, I have no one to film!

My sister has refused to come out with me because she has classes all day on the days we go.

I will try to get some soon.

I have a friend who is joining our second set of classes, hopefully I can get some video then.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I just snag anyone who's around! There's a wife who comes with her husband, and I 'make' her spend the entire class watching/taping Glory and me! She's getting really good....


----------

